# Australian Church Record article on infant baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2019)

Below is an article on infant baptism by a friend of mine from church who is currently studying in Sydney, Australia:

https://www.australianchurchrecord....GqyeZ0ytzNRqUYSWPSUJOBuUOQ6aU4OFjLuX6rh3TEtVk

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 3, 2019)

When our friend @Guido's Brother shifted to Australia, he discovered this is how Australian Baptists and Paedobaptists discuss Baptism

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

